
I wrote a paperback book with code - izzydoesizzy
http://www.zachlevy.me/blog/i-wrote-a-paperback-book-with-code/
======
qubex
This is so wrongheaded, so demeaning, so homeopathy-level diluted derivative
that I don't even know where to begin critiquing the idea. What makes him
think that basically publishing a collection of machine-harvested, human-
rewritten (unattributed??) subreddit posts is something somebody would want to
buy?

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
He's making a point that authoring a book is not as hard as some make it seem.
Many books are just rehashes of someone else's work. He's got the right idea
but probably needs a bit of refinement. Keep in mind that it's 20 hours worth
of work.

What he's lacking is marketing to make some cash. I guess this posts counts as
a start.

Here's a link to a book that's a bit more refined but it's basically the same
type of book.

[https://www.amazon.com/Life-Hacks-Procedure-Simplifies-
Frust...](https://www.amazon.com/Life-Hacks-Procedure-Simplifies-
Frustration/dp/1440582858)

~~~
qubex
What is missing is the notion of a book being a creative exercise in creating
something of worthwhile value.

